# Washing off Gentian Violet?



## CrunchyBean (Aug 3, 2006)

We're using gentian violet to treat our thrush, and wow it is everywhere! I've tried just washing it off with soap, but that just leaves a lavender stain.







Has anyone found a good way to clean off the stains (on skin and fabric) that's gentle enough for my newborn's face?


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.breastfeed-essentials.com/gvstains.html

http://messageboards.ivillage.com/n/...ed&msg=38944.1

HTH!


----------



## CrunchyBean (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

IME, GV stains, and it won't wash off. It does fade from skin over time though.


----------

